# help me to start a forum on my site



## utsav (Aug 24, 2007)

i am starting my site on free web hosting 110mb.com. they r providing php5 support,2GB webspace and 100GB bandwidth.i don't want to spend money on forum software  .

Plz suggest a good forum software and how to start a forum .

i can spend money on forum software only as a last option.

i hav seen many forums using adsense .how can i do this. 
i presently hav a adsense account.

i hav some knowledge about html but i dont know anything about php .this is the main problem.

help me plz


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 24, 2007)

Use MyBB or phpBB. I like MyBB....... coz its easy to use and free. 

*www.mybboard.net/

And have a look at my forum... if u wanna see how MyBB forums looks


----------



## utsav (Aug 24, 2007)

i will hav a look at ur forum and one thing that is most important that i want a forum software which consumes low bandwidth like 25 to 40 KB per page.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmm... really i dont know... it also depends on the images and other stuffs u use

here's some basic info about consumption upon opening of my forum

Generated in 0.0781090 seconds (67.32% PHP / 32.68% MySQL)
MySQL Queries: 17 / Global Parsing Time: 0.0507331 / Memory Usage: 2.58 MB
PHP version: 4.4.7 / Server Load: 0.74 / GZip Compression: Enabled


----------



## Sparsh007 (Aug 24, 2007)

contact me on 
yahoo:sparshster
or gmail:Sparsh007
i can set up for u in a small deal


----------



## iMav (Aug 24, 2007)

go for phpbb3 or mybb ... note phpbb3 is in rc4 stage now ... but its a pretty nice software .... nice default theme and pretty decent features being widely used and open source hence will have many mods as ppbb2 

its pretty simple to setup also ....


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't go for 110mb 

Their service is worst!

go for 789mb.com

i don't use 789 but their service is


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 24, 2007)

Download and Install phpbb3 or SMF. Both are nice Forum scripts. For installation and Adsense help, search in communities of both and you will find the answer in many threads


----------



## utsav (Aug 24, 2007)

what is mysql and hta access.

plz suggest a good free hosting with lots of disk space and bandwidth


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 24, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> what is mysql and hta access.
> 
> plz suggest a good free hosting with lots of disk space and bandwidth


mysql is the most widely used Open-Source Database Software. .htaccess is used to configure httpd (Apache) server. 

You can put some directives to tell httpd so that it behaves in a separate way with ur w/site. 



			
				789mb.com said:
			
		

> With 789mb.com free
> hosting you get
> ALL this!
> Free Hosting Technical & Support Overview
> ...


----------



## utsav (Aug 25, 2007)

i tried to sign up yesterday but they said that they r not accepting registrations currently. 

where to get free mysql database ,most of them r paid

plz tell me where a get a detailed tutorial for starting forum using phpbb3 RC-4


----------



## shaunak (Aug 25, 2007)

A word of warning. 
110mb offers everything on one condition. *You have to buy SQL databases!* Its not free, not even 1. 
I recomend you look for other hosts who offer all the services completely free.
like: www.zendurl.com or *www.joolo.com/ [quite good]


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2007)

^^ well if thats the case then 1 cant start a forum ther


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 26, 2007)

Free mysql databases:

www.freemysql.net

www.db4free.net

Free hosting:

www.9999mb.com (10 GB DISK/100 GB BAND; 5 mysql, ftp, ads)
 ^ Multiple accounts allowed!!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 26, 2007)

afaik(new) 110mb offered 1 free mysql db... wat happened to that?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 26, 2007)

Try frihost.net - One of the better known Free Hosting companies. And SQL support will be provided by Hosting provider only. You don't need it separately.
All Forum scripts work on SQL. BTW SMF Beta 2.0 has been released, but its only for charter members. Its 2.0 final should come by this year end.


----------



## amanjagga (Sep 24, 2007)

SPecial offer 
Refer any of your friend and get free hosting
For details check
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66557


----------



## utsav (Sep 25, 2007)

how to integrate google adsense in phpb3 rc4 forums


----------



## nileshgr (Sep 26, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> how to integrate google adsense in phpb3 rc4 forums


I suppose you would want to put it in either the top or the bottom of the forum. Right ?

So in the root directory of phpbb, goto the directory which says styles. Then go to the directory in styles whose name is the current theme. if u r usin the default theme, then it will b either subsilver2 or prosilver. So in it find for a file called overall_header.html and overall_footer.html 

Then paste the adsense code in the place where you like. 

Note: pasting it in the wrong place would lead to wrong views of ur forum (like the reply box appearing at top and post at bottom!).


----------



## utsav (Oct 5, 2007)

i also wanna make a blog based site.so plz suggest the easiest and best blog script.


----------



## ahref (Oct 5, 2007)

wordpress


----------



## utsav (Oct 5, 2007)

where can i download or find a good guide to wordpress


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 5, 2007)

www.wordpress.org


----------



## utsav (Oct 6, 2007)

i am totally confused after reading the manual to install wordpress. someone help me set it up plz.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2009)

rocket bump...


----------

